# Supprimer proprement Xquartz



## phelibre (2 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait la mise à jour Lion avec Xquartz installé 
Donc une fois Lion opérationnel j'ai supprimé Xquartz mais j'ai un problème restant :

02/08/11 10:40:38,914 [0x0-0x23023].org.gimp.Gimp: 2011-08-02 10:40:38.911 defaults[322:707] 
02/08/11 10:40:38,914 [0x0-0x23023].org.gimp.Gimp: The domain/default pair of (/Users/phelibre/Library/Preferences/org.x.X11.plist, dpi) does not exist
02/08/11 10:40:39,720 com.apple.launchd.peruser.502: (org.macosforge.xquartz.startx[332]) posix_spawn("/opt/X11/bin/startx", ...): No such file or directory
02/08/11 10:40:39,720 com.apple.launchd.peruser.502: (org.macosforge.xquartz.startx[332]) Exited with code: 1
02/08/11 10:40:39,720 com.apple.launchd.peruser.502: (org.macosforge.xquartz.startx) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds
02/08/11 10:41:15,121 [0x0-0x23023].org.gimp.Gimp: /tmp/skl/Gimp.app/Contents/Resources/bin/gimp: line 11:   331 Terminated: 15          gimp-2.6 "$@"
comment supprimer correctement les empruntes de Xquartz ?


----------



## phelibre (2 Août 2011)

Bon finalement on met le tout à la corbeille sans oublier de supprimer cela / Library / LaunchAgents / org.macosforge.xquartz.startx.plist


----------

